# possible offspring color?



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

what are my possibilities???
homozygous spread blue cock (black) X unknown dilute indigo spread blue(pearl).


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Andalusians and blacks ?

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/INDIGOHTML.html


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Andalusians and blacks ?
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/INDIGOHTML.html


Andalusian and black, sreeshs................with the usual proviso....dependant on what other genes the cock may carry.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Would the dilute gene from the hen be a factor, such as Dun offspring??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It won't be immediately. Her dilute gene will be passed to the males, and since dilute is a recessive trait, the cocks won't express it. But of course if you mate those males to more dilute hens, you'll get dilute kids. Dilute is sex-linked, so it's only carried on the X chromosome. That's why if hens have the gene, they show it.


Now of course if your black cock is carrying dilute and you didn't know it, then you could get duns.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

both parents of the black cock are black. i am unsure if they are both pure black though. thanks


----------

